# Kayak Spearing Hamelin Bay



## Louis (Jan 10, 2013)

Hey All,

Had a nice kayak dive out of Hamelin Bay in the SW of WA. What an epic spot for kayaking! just need to make sure you get there early before the wind comes up.

Speared a nice Black Arse (Breaksea Cod), a squid and a KGW, nice staples of spearfishing in SW WA. Black Arse are amazingly delicious, so it was a fine feed on the table with some squid rings.

Saw a few blacklip abs hiding in caves but being short of a licence I left them be.

Couple more pics on my blog Kayak Spearfishing Trip.









Cheers

Louis


----------

